

Google ignore another spam content site, BigResource.com - petewarden
http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Web+Search/thread?tid=2fcbb7ec02a527b2&hl=en

======
kevinpet
I don't think Hacker News is the appropriate place for Google content
petitions.

